# GT 2009 Preview "FURY Carbon" neuer DH'ler!



## SpeedyR (24. Juni 2008)

Ohne viel zu sagen.Das Teil ist die Hölle!!!

QUELLE : CYCLERY.de /Frontlinemag

«Unser Ziel lautete nicht, das leichteste Downhill-Bike auf die Räder zu stellen, sondern das stärkstmögliche», macht GT-Entwickler George Perry gleich zu Beginn der Präsentation der 2009er-Modelle von GT in Livigno klar. «Denn obwohl Carbon bisher vor allem mit Leichtbau in Verbindung gebracht wird, ist es anderen Werkstoffen bezüglich des Verhältnisses der Stärke zum Gewicht weit überlegen. Und kommt darum von der Luftfahrt bis zur Formel 1 in vielen sicherheitsrelevanten Bereichen zur Anwendung. » Also machten sich die Ingenieure bei GT ans Werk, um ihr bewährtes «Independent Drivetrain»-Federsystem mit dem Baustoff Carbon zu vereinen.







Das Resultat nennt sich «Fury» und hat mit lahmen Gäulen aus uralten TV-Serien gar nichts gemein: Denn der Carbon-Hinterbau liefert 211mm Federweg, und das mit einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2.8:1. Dass die Verwendung von Carbon bei einem Downhill-Bike für Diskussionen sorgen würde, hatte man bei GT erwartet. Entsprechend haben die Entwickler besonders einschlagsgefährdeten Zonen mehr Material gegönnt, so dass Steine nur oberflächliche Spuren hinterlassen können.






Das Resultat nennt sich «Fury» und hat mit lahmen Gäulen aus uralten TV-Serien gar nichts gemein: Denn der Carbon-Hinterbau liefert 211mm Federweg, und das mit einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2.8:1. Dass die Verwendung von Carbon bei einem Downhill-Bike für Diskussionen sorgen würde, hatte man bei GT erwartet. Entsprechend haben die Entwickler besonders einschlagsgefährdeten Zonen mehr Material gegönnt, so dass Steine nur oberflächliche Spuren hinterlassen können.






«Zudem prallen Steine dank der Form des Unterrohrs eher zur Seite ab, als dass sie mit voller Wucht einschlagen», gibt sich Perry zuversichtlich. Und ja: Man sei frühen Prototypen auch mit dem Hammer zu Leibe gerückt, um sich ein Bild von der möglichen Auswirkung von Schlägen zu machen. Dass an einer Carbon-Monocoque-Konstruktion wie dem «Fury» potentielle Schwachstellen in Form von Schweissnähten fehlen, sollte man auch nicht vergessen.

Obwohl ein tiefes Gewicht nicht das primäre Entwicklungsziel war, können sich die von GT kommunizierten Werksangaben sehen lassen. Schon das «DHi Pro» gehörte zu den leichteren Downhill-Bikes, und das Fury soll nun zwischen 38 Pfund (teure Version, entspricht 17.25kg) und 41 Pfund (18.6kg) wiegen.

GRüsse RAfa


----------



## Janikulus (24. Juni 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alecszaskar (24. Juni 2008)

Wer ist den der Autor dieses Artikels?

Wieso schraubt man für ein Foto keine Pedalen dran??


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Juni 2008)

Ein fieses Teil! Und ein wirklich schmucker Paintjob! Der Bock sieht wirklich nach "ungezügeltem Temperament" aus...


----------



## SpeedyR (24. Juni 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> Wer ist den der Autor dieses Artikels?
> 
> Wieso schraubt man für ein Foto keine Pedalen dran??



Steht doch oben dran

QUELLE : Cyclery /Frontlinemag




alecszaskar schrieb:


> Wieso schraubt man für ein Foto keine Pedalen dran??



Ist das jetzt sooo wichtig??


----------



## alecszaskar (24. Juni 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt sooo wichtig??



stimmt eigentlich. Pedalen sind nicht wichtig.


----------



## maatik (24. Juni 2008)

Das Teil ist zweimal  geil   Erstmal sieht es klasse aus. Zweitens ist es genau das richtige Marketing z.Zt. ein DH-Kohlefaser  das wird sicherlich ein Ausrufezeichen setzen..


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Juni 2008)

not my cup of Gtea.


----------



## oldman (24. Juni 2008)

hmmm, n ganz normaler eingelenker mit einem MONSTERDOGBONE, holla die waldfee.
was das gewicht betrifft: selber wiegen.... ist besser. spaeter heisste es wieder, neeeee, nieeee imleben sowas kommuniziert 

any, ist nicht meine welt das teil, sieht aber irre aus und sollte dem lahmen gaul gt weiterhelfen.
genehmigt.


----------



## versus (24. Juni 2008)

ein hammer das teil und ich habe hier in den letzten wochen ein paar neue trails entdeckt, die mit sowas sicher noch mehr spass machen würden (als mit dem coiler)!

wann trifft es bei dir ein


----------



## Bastieeeh (24. Juni 2008)

Sieht scharf aus das Teil! Würd ich auch mal fahren, so zum Spaß und um zu sehen, wie sich knapp 19kg Carbon und Metall den Berg hoch- und runterfahren.
Bisher dachte ich, Carbon und DH sind eher inkompatibel zueinander. Es würde mich jedoch freuen, wenn das GT-Konzept aufgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (24. Juni 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ohne viel zu sagen.Das Teil ist die Hölle!!!



Von Dir ist man solche Aussagen gar nicht gewohnt, wenn die nicht Stand und Fuß haben... Bist Du das Teil schon gefahren? 

Rein optisch spricht mich der Rahmen zwar nicht an, allerdings wurde es mal Zeit für einen neuen Meilenstein... 

1998 das STS Lobo und nun 10 Jahre später das Fury... Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der Rahmen diesmal wirklich dort eingesetzt werden kann, wo es hingehört. 

Bin gespannt wie die ersten "echten" Fahrberichte mit dem Bike ausfallen. Vom technologischen Stand her, dürfte das Fury wohl das derzeit machbare darstellen. Kohlefaser, Luftdämpfer, DH + GT


----------



## hoeckle (25. Juni 2008)

Schickes Teil! Und geht bestimmt gut, wenn man eingelenker mag.

Nur, warum nicht gleich das richtige Material an den richtigen Stellen? kevlar/aramid an den gefährdeten stellen spart etliche lagen kohlefaser.

und wenn das produktmanagment genauso mies ist wie beim dhi werd ichs auch dieses jahr nicht kaufen....

@volker: ich denke die nehmen keine räder in der bahn mit??? 

@bastieeh: DH nicht UH...


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> @volker: ich denke die nehmen keine räder in der bahn mit???



da gibts ne bahn  

den besten kennst du noch nicht! nächstes mal den zauberer zuhause lassen und was stabiles mitbringen...


----------



## gtbiker (25. Juni 2008)

mit Abstand das hässlichste GT auf Erden....nit mein.


----------



## Janikulus (25. Juni 2008)

ich finde es irgendwie geil! Je mehr ich das Design anschaue desto mehr gefällt es, ich würde mir aber sicher nie so ein Teil kaufen, wenn dann höchsten ein IT1 .
Es zeigt aber deutlich den Aufwärtstrend bei GT, es werden wieder NEUE Bikes und Konzepte angeboten, die Jahre 2001-2006 waren einfach nicht wirklich aufregend, irgendwie immer die gleichen Bikes und dann die Sache mit dem Baumarkt Ich freu mich schon richtig auf die restliche Palette für 2009 und die nächsten Jahre!


----------



## Athos (25. Juni 2008)

ich finds nid so schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (25. Juni 2008)

Optisch find ich das Teil sehr gut!

Wie haltbar das dann tatsächlich ist, zeigt sich ja leider bei amateurhafter Nutzung immer erst ein paar Jahre später (wenns keine Gewährleistung mehr gibt).

Was mir nicht ganz klar ist, warum auf einem DH bike eine gekröpfte Thomson Sattelstüze montiert ist, die sich wohl kaum weit genug versenken lässt.


----------



## Backfisch (25. Juni 2008)

Angesichts des Werkstoffes und Preises ist das Bike ja kaum für "mehrjährige amateurhafte Nutzung" ausgelegt, oder?


----------



## Athos (25. Juni 2008)

wer will schon mehrere Jahre damit fahren *ggg*, die Profis haben solche Probleme nicht.


----------



## suti (25. Juni 2008)

als minestens einen aktiven link könte man schon machen wenn man die ganze News von Frontlinemag.net kopiert.


----------



## SpeedyR (25. Juni 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Von Dir ist man solche Aussagen gar nicht gewohnt, wenn die nicht Stand und FuÃ haben... Bist Du das Teil schon gefahren?


Klar.Das Fury ist ein Dhi aus Karbonfaser 

Fahre mal das aktuelle DHi.>Die Rahmengeometrie ist aufm ersten Blick sehr Ã¤hnlich,ich wage mal zu sagen sie ist gleich geblieben.Wozu auch bewÃ¤hrtes Ã¤ndern!?

*The new Fury features an increased top tube length compared to the DHi, a 1.5-inch integrated headset, a 64-degree head angle and 8.3-inches of rear wheel travel. The frame uses a standard-sized shock for compatibility and a 2.8:1 leverage ratio. The lone model shown here was functional, but we were not allowed to ride it unfortunately. Team GT downhiller Bryn Atkinson has been hanging out with us in Livigno at the product release and he hasn't even ridden it yet, but is slated to race the Fury in the future. The Fury has a claimed weight comparable to the existing DHi, or around 38 pounds. It will be sold in two models and one frameset at retail prices of $5999 and $3999. The frame-only price is still to be determined*

Du wirst es nicht fÃ¼r mÃ¶glich halten wie "leicht" sich ein Dh'ler fahren kann.Ich finde das Dhi fÃ¼r einen Meilenstein was eine gute Geometrie zusammen mit dem Idrive angeht.

Ps: Falls ich in der Zukunft noch DH fahren werde,ist das n heisser Kandidat 

Noch ein paar Bilder:
















Zum Schluss noch was interessantes:

the new all-carbon fiber monocoque-framed machine *will replace the DHi model* currently being sold by GT.â

SCHADE!!!!Seit knapp 8 Jahren steht das KÃ¼rzel "Dhi" fÃ¼r Downhill Frame's von GT!


----------



## gremlino (27. Juni 2008)

echt PORNO


----------



## masta2006 (27. Juni 2008)

Übelst geil!!


----------



## kingmoe (27. Juni 2008)

Hm, die KeFü sieht intersant aus, gibt es die schon länger? Extra ein Teil für i-Drive II?


----------



## SpeedyR (27. Juni 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Hm, die KeFü sieht intersant aus, gibt es die schon länger? Extra ein Teil für i-Drive II?



Nein,dass ist eine E.13 LG1 (LG=Lightguide) ,gibts scho n paar Jahre.Ist recht leicht und funzt top.Hatten erst kürzlich ne Diskussion im Lobo Thread drüber 

Grüsse Mr.ALu Polish


----------



## der Bauer (27. Juni 2008)

ohne den Knick vorm Steuerrohr säh es noch geiler aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janne4ever (29. Juni 2008)

Hammer Teil das Fury!
nur schade, dass das aktuelle DHI nach gerade mal zwei Jahren dem Fury weichen muss.


----------



## cyclery.de (30. Juni 2008)

Auf http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=2917 gibt es einige neue Bilder:





































Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## SpeedyR (30. Juni 2008)

Bruuuudal.Hier hat sich GT selbst übertroffen 

Grüsse Rafa (Mr.Alu Polish)


----------



## cleiende (30. Juni 2008)

GT Fury -> das war früher mal ein recht einfaches Rennrad.
Sagt der CC'ler

duckundwech


----------



## cyclery.de (30. Juni 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> GT Fury -> das war früher mal ein recht einfaches Rennrad.
> Sagt der CC'ler
> 
> duckundwech



Muss auch ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich durchaus traurig darüber bin, dass die Ära DHi nun vorbei ist


----------



## cyclery.de (3. Juli 2008)

Gerade durch Zufall gefunden (Fotoalbum Thomas):





















Mit diesem LRS sieht es gleich viel schöner aus. Ich zumindest weiß, worauf ich spare


----------



## Janikulus (3. Juli 2008)

was für geile Bilder! Gibt es das etwa bald ein Bericht in den News?

Der weisse Sattel, die Gerade Stütze und Dämpfer mit Feder stehen dem Bike auch besser.

Als DHler würde ich jetzt auch ausflippen und auf das Bike sparen...


----------



## CROSSMAXI (8. Juli 2008)

Da Hautze einen weg Übelst Brutales Desing. Von mir 4


----------



## MoNu (13. Juli 2008)

und was meint ihr?
Wie schwer es so sein wird?
und preislich wird man wohl ssseeehhhhr tief in den geldbeutel greifen müssen.

ich habe wohl den nachfolger für mein GT Ruckus 1.0 i-Drive gefunden!^^

MfG
Moe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 50021 (21. Juli 2008)

Ich das Bike zum brechen hässlich :kotz:
Mich würde jedoch auch das Gewicht interessieren.


----------



## Janikulus (21. Juli 2008)

4|N0h!ng schrieb:


> Ich das Bike zum brechen hässlich :kotz:
> Mich würde jedoch auch das Gewicht interessieren.



lies doch mal den ersten Beitrag im Thread durch.


----------



## Tiensy (22. September 2008)

War eigentlich jmd. auf der Eurobike und hast das Fury mal in Natura angefingert? Welchen Eindruck hat es denn vermittelt?

Hab im Netz dazu folgendes entdeckt und wollte fragen ob das sonst noch jmd. aufgefallen ist:



> when I saw this bike on eurobike I wasnt this impressed. the bike had already small cracks around the pivot of the rear swingarm. if this frame was this strong where were these cracks coming from? perhaps someone was pogoing around on the bike to much so it failed? but the best part of the story were the gt guys when asked about the cracks: "oh these are only cosmetic and structurally no problem at all." wtf is that? of course cracks are absolutely of no problem (even in aluminium frames) they are there to let the frame breathe fresh air or what? If its the philosophy of this manufacturer to tell storys like this I see no way to ever buy anything from this guys. the problem I see about carbon frames in general are two things: poor manufacturing (even the best frames get only to about half of the strength claimed in the literature) and and the main point is:
> carbon is about 2 times as strong as aluminium in the main direction but only half as strong if the forces are applied in a 90 degree angle to this "planned" direction. so whats the direction of forces on a downhill frame? as the influences are so different and so complex the material is loosing all the advantages on optimising into one direction. in my oppinion its better used in road and cc aplications where there is no sidwards landing, noseheavy landing, contact to rocks and trees and things like that.



Abgesehen davon haben die Kollegen von Downhill-Rangers noch schöne Fotos geschossen:
http://downhill-rangers.com/foto-alben/tag/Fury

Gibt es eigentlich auch irgendwelche News zur Preis- und Größengestaltung?

Das Fury Pro gefällt mir doch ganz gut. Wird es den Rahmen auch einzeln geben?


----------



## joker78 (22. September 2008)

Und schon is der wieder Kaput


----------



## IT-one (24. September 2008)

he das bike find ich total schick sieht super aus auch passt einfach alles aber carbon hat als werkstoff gerade vom rahmen nicht viel im DH bereich zu suchen kaufst dir son rad für mehrere tausend euro und dann einmal bergab 30 kmh und du stürzt das ding fliegt aufn stein und super ganzer rahmen im arsch , find ich gut das sie das rausbringen aber nicht sinnvoll


----------



## Tiensy (24. September 2008)

IT-one schrieb:


> ...einmal bergab 30 kmh und du stürzt das ding fliegt aufn stein und super ganzer rahmen im arsch , find ich gut das sie das rausbringen aber nicht sinnvoll



Woher willst du das denn wissen?

Wäre doch irgendwo leichtsinnig die eigenen Team-Fahrer auf das Rad zu setzen und um den World Cup fahren zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (24. September 2008)

Alles Abgerissen !!!
Bild Ist Bei Meinen Fotos Zu Sehen


----------



## Backfisch (24. September 2008)

joker78 schrieb:


> Alles Abgerissen !!!
> Bild Ist Bei Meinen Fotos Zu Sehen



Das ist das Alu-DHi von 2007


----------



## SpeedyR (24. September 2008)

joker78 schrieb:


> Alles Abgerissen !!!
> Bild Ist Bei Meinen Fotos Zu Sehen





Na? Endlich aufgewacht? Das Photo ist 3 Jahre alt.

Ist ein Werksrahmen mit Gewichtsoptimierten Rahmenprofil

Ps:Weiterschlafen!


----------



## H.R. (24. September 2008)

..ich habe den neuen GT-Katalog schon zuhause.....dort sind auch die VK Preis mit angegeben. Wenn Ihr noch Preise wissen möchtet.....ich guck heute abend mal nach.


----------



## SpeedyR (24. September 2008)

it-one schrieb:


> he Das Bike Find Ich Total Schick Sieht Super Aus Auch Passt Einfach Alles Aber Carbon Hat Als Werkstoff Gerade Vom Rahmen Nicht Viel Im Dh Bereich Zu Suchen Kaufst Dir Son Rad Für Mehrere Tausend Euro Und Dann Einmal Bergab 30 Kmh Und Du Stürzt Das Ding Fliegt Aufn Stein Und Super Ganzer Rahmen Im Arsch , Find Ich Gut Das Sie Das Rausbringen Aber Nicht Sinnvoll



So spricht jemand der selbst bei Gt Deutschland arbeitet ??


----------



## ewoq (24. September 2008)

-


----------



## IT-one (24. September 2008)

wenn es meine meinung ist. , hallo  ich muss doch auch nciht wenn ich bei  siemens arbeite umbe dingt alles gut finden von denen oder genauso ist es hier auch , nachdenken bitte.... danke


----------



## Tiensy (24. September 2008)

IT-one schrieb:


> wenn es meine meinung ist. , hallo  ich muss doch auch nciht wenn ich bei  siemens arbeite umbe dingt alles gut finden von denen oder genauso ist es hier auch , nachdenken bitte.... danke



Und auf was begründest du deine Meinung mit dem Rahmen? Schon gesehen, schon erlebt, schon gefahren oder wieder zu oft gelesen und gehört?

Da werden schon einige schlaue Köpfe sich angestrengt haben, bevor sie so einen Rahmen rausbringen. Die DH-Strecken werden nicht "einfacher" und die Beanspruchung der Komponenten nimmt wohl nicht "ab".

Auch nur meine Meinung. Aber die ist nachvollziehbar.


----------



## cyclery.de (24. September 2008)

IT-one schrieb:


> wenn es meine meinung ist. , hallo  ich muss doch auch nciht wenn ich bei  siemens arbeite umbe dingt alles gut finden von denen oder genauso ist es hier auch , nachdenken bitte.... danke



Fraglich ist nur, wer nachdenken sollte!
Du musst selbstverständlich nicht alles gut finden, was GT auf den Markt bringt. Als Beschäftigter solltest Du dich aber fein mit öffentlichen Nörgeleien zum Produkt oder der Produktpolitik zurückhalten. Sowas ist ja mal absolut unprofessionell und zeugt davon, dass du nicht hinter Deinem Arbeitgeber stehst.


----------



## IT-one (24. September 2008)

jagut wenn du die  werkstoff eigenschaften von carbon kennst dann weist du wie es reaghiert wenn es mit 30 kmh auf nen stein  fliegt oder ???  das sagt doch schon alles oder was denkst du warum es seit es carbon gibt noch nciht wirklich viele hersteller gemacht haben und es bis heute noch keiner im WC fährt ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (24. September 2008)

Weil Carbon größtenteils als Leichtbauwerkstoff angesehen wird. Grob ausgedrückt:

Gleichbleibende Steifigkeit bei geringerem Gewicht.

Der Fury (soll laut GT) nicht viel leichter sein als sein Vorgänger.

Ich schließe daher mal draus, dass Carbon hier besonders an den Stellen verstärkt wurde an denen die höchste Belastung auftritt. Da ging's beim Einsatz von Kohlefaser nicht um Gewichtsersparniss, sondern um höhere Steifig- und Belastbarkeit bei gleichbleibendem Gewicht.

Und wie das aussieht wenn man mit 30km/h gegen einen Stein donnert kann ich dir nicht sagen.

1996 als die ersten Kohlefaser bzw. Thermoplast Modelle von GT rauskamen, gab's den sogenannten "Steinfalltest". Da wurde aus irgendeiner Höhe ein schöner Brocken auf den Rahmen geschmissen. Egal wie aussagekräftig das nun ist... Wir haben jetzt 2008 und GT wird nicht unschlauer sein als vor 10 Jahren.

(Und die Thermoplast Rahmen brachen auschließlich an den Verbindungen zu den Muffen. Mittendrin ist soweit ich weiß noch nie einer durchgebrochen).

Abgesehen davon ist es auch eine Kostenfrage, weswegen eben nicht "viele" Hersteller auf den Carbonzug gesprungen sind.

Entwicklungskosten kosten halt. Wenn man's richtig macht, lässt sich mit Kohlefaser einiges erreichen. Selbst den Aufprall mit 30km/h. Das einzige was beim Crash mit dem F1 Wage übrigbleibt ist meist der Kohlefaser-Käfig.

Und bevor jetzt jmd. kommt: "Das sind die Fasern ganz anders angeordnet...".  Wer weiß wie die Fasern beim Fury angeordnet sind. Die sichtbare Kohlefaserstruktur gibt noch lange keine Auskunft darüber wie es im inneren aussieht. Die dient in der Regel eher der Optik.


----------



## IT-one (24. September 2008)

ja das kann ja auch alles sein aber aber deswegen splittert es trotzdem sofort und sobal die ersten  angegriffen sind  ist der rahmen nunmal hin ... und das mein ihc bei profis ist das auch egall die können das ja und kriegen wenn eh nen neuen rahmen ob das leicht ist oder nicht darum geht es mir auch nicht  sondern um den werkstoff das er splitter und sofort reist und nciht ne delle hat , wo mit man ncoh wieterfahren kann


----------



## SpeedyR (24. September 2008)

IT-one schrieb:


> jagut wenn du die  werkstoff eigenschaften von carbon kennst dann weist du wie es reaghiert wenn es mit 30 kmh auf nen stein  fliegt oder ???  das sagt doch schon alles oder was denkst du warum es seit es carbon gibt noch nciht wirklich viele hersteller gemacht haben und es bis heute noch keiner im WC fährt ??



Mache mal die Augen auf.Carbon ist seit Jahren ein fester Bestandteil im WC Zirkus,und das nicht nur im DH.

Risse nach Sturzschäden (deine 30kmh) >es ist immer,der Fahrer schuld.Aus welchen Material das Rad ist,ist in dem Fall völlig irrelevant.Das kann dir genauso mit mit nem Alu Rahmen passieren.Und entsprechend sollten dir die folgen klar sein.Risse treten bei Alu genauso auf.

Ein Risiko besteht immer.Aber so ist nunmal der Sport.
Wenn du damit ned klarkommst.Dann ist es nichts für dich 

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. September 2008)

IT-one schrieb:


> wenn es meine meinung ist. , hallo  ich muss doch auch nciht wenn ich bei  siemens arbeite umbe dingt alles gut finden von denen oder genauso ist es hier auch , nachdenken bitte.... danke



naja du repräsentierst immer deinen arbeitgeber...denken darfst du alles aber sagen...naja finde ich etwas unglücklich von dir, obwohl ich deine meinung im groben teile. im fahrbetrieb sicher stark genug konstruiert beginnt im schlechtesten falle das material zu arbeiten wenn man stürzt und ein großer schlag offene fasern vorhanden sind die evt. wasser aufnehmen , aufquellen etc.


----------



## IT-one (24. September 2008)

ja genau das mein ich ja, ich find gt super keine frage sonst würde ich keine räder fahren von nem wert über 10000 euro , aber das find ich halt einfach nciht so toll und fertig.. 

ja also material für komponenten aber als rahmen kenn ich nciht wirklich viel  die das fahren und im 4x ja ok aber im DH bereich wüsst ich nciht,
 jaja du bist ja bestimmt voll der wc fahrer und hast richtig ahnugn , nicht schlecht hast autogrammkarten  =) . naja dann ist es eben so 
ja klar ist es der fahrer aber das ändert ja nichts von den eigenschaften von carbon  von  daher


----------



## cyclery.de (24. September 2008)

IT-one schrieb:


> ja genau das mein ich ja, ich find gt super keine frage sonst würde ich keine räder fahren von nem wert über 10000 euro , aber das find ich halt einfach nciht so toll und fertig..
> 
> ja also material für komponenten aber als rahmen kenn ich nciht wirklich viel  die das fahren und im 4x ja ok aber im DH bereich wüsst ich nciht,
> jaja du bist ja bestimmt voll der wc fahrer und hast richtig ahnugn , nicht schlecht hast autogrammkarten  =) . naja dann ist es eben so
> ja klar ist es der fahrer aber das ändert ja nichts von den eigenschaften von carbon  von  daher


Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber das finde ich zu geil


----------



## mani.r (24. September 2008)

carbon hin oder her - ich finde es richtig geil und hätte auch kein problem damit eines zu fahren.
leider bin ich aber mit meinem 08er dhi so zufrieden...

auf jeden fall - finde ich es sehr schön.


----------



## maatik (25. September 2008)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal was  dazu sagen: Als Carbon-Fahrer ist man doch fast überall die letzte Möhre. Gerade Fahrer die noch nie CFK gefahren sind:
-"Aber man weiss nicht wann es bricht..."
-"Aber soviel leichter ist das nicht.."
-"Wenn du da 3-4mal springst ist er garantiert kaputt.."
-"Soviel besser sieht es gar nicht aus..."
-"unverantwortlich von diesem Hersteller.."

und wenn alles nichts mehr zieht

-"GT gefällt mir eh nicht so..." 

Das durfte ich mir alles schon anhören. Das interessante dabei ist: Die Vorurteile nehmen auch mit wachsender Gegenbeweislast nicht ab....und das bei Leuten denen ich durchaus Sachverstand zugetraut habe. Carbon polarisiert ungemein. . .


----------



## SpeedyR (25. September 2008)

IT-one schrieb:


> ja also material für komponenten aber als rahmen kenn ich nciht wirklich viel  die das fahren und im 4x ja ok aber im DH bereich wüsst ich nciht,
> jaja du bist ja bestimmt voll der wc fahrer und hast richtig ahnugn , nicht schlecht hast autogrammkarten  =) . naja dann ist es eben so
> ja klar ist es der fahrer aber das ändert ja nichts von den eigenschaften von carbon  von  daher



Kann mir das jemand in Deutsch übersetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (25. September 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Kann mir das jemand in Deutsch übersetzen?


er wollte damit sagen dass er jetzt weiß dass du bryn atkinson bist, you know ?


----------



## insanerider (25. September 2008)

ich sehe dh immer ein bißchen in relation zum mx und kohlefaser hat da nur bedingt bedeutung. und das rad auf der eurobike hatte rechts am unterrohr, kurz hinter den steuerrohr schone einen einschlag von ca 2cm größe. stabil oder nicht, das gefühl wäre nicht gut. stell vor, beim rennen legt es dich (als wc profi...für mich wäre es wurscht) du stehst auf und musst den rest der worldcup strecke noch voll fahren...
ich finds technisch spannend, aber ein dickes alu-geschoss würde ich nach massivem einschlag immer noch bergab fahren wollen...aber ich kann mich irren, das zeug soll ja besser sein, als man denkt,,,,,


----------



## SpeedyR (26. September 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> er wollte damit sagen dass er jetzt weiß dass du bryn atkinson bist, you know ?



Ja das hat aber lange gedauert 

Grüsse der Böse Wolf vs Dhi


----------



## klana_radikala (10. Januar 2009)

wo bekomm ich son teil her?
und wie viel kostet der spaß?
gewichtsmäßig ist das teil ja nicht viel unter einem lapierre dh920 oder dem trek session 88dh, aber ich bin mir fast sicher das auf dem testbike (17,25kg) noch etwas potential drann ist
und ich bin auch überzeugt das das teil mehr aushält als z.B. ein sunn radical evo/exo

ich würde dem bike auf jeden fall mindestens gleich viel vertrauen gegenüber bringen was die stabilität angeht wie meiner alutech wildsau dh!!


----------

